
Google Search Results for Blm - theduder99
look at autocomplete suggestions for &quot;blm is &quot; on google compared to bing.  just some manual search results limitations, nothing to see here.  try the same exercise for any other organization.
======
jeffbee
Bing also completes "is hillary clinton" with "at gitmo". Bing doesn't bother
curating search suggestions while Google has decided that suggestion is
categorically different from search and they curate inflammatory terms.

You'll note for example that Google also doesn't suggest anything for "patriot
prayer is".

Speaking of inflammatory, have you ever noticed how every one of your
submissions and comments are flagged? Literally every time.

